

Google Merges Startup Visual Search Engine Plink with Google Goggles - Ascendancy
http://www.insidethewebb.com/2010/04/google-merges-startup-visual-search-engine-plink-google-goggles/

======
cma
Anyone know of any seminal papers on what makes google goggles work?

